# Könnte man für Ruf farmen ne Tabelle machen?



## MikeTheBike (18. April 2007)

in der drinsteht
- wie heißt die Bande, die Ruf will 
- wo kriegt man wieviel Ruf - wo stehen die Figuren denn rum?
- und wofür? was wollen die von einem haben? (da soll man sogar diese Spinnengiftbeutel verwerten können)
- für wen lohnt sichs ? (z.B. Aldor ist für einen Ingi weniger toll)
- evtl. noch: welche Belohnungen, die nicht nur Items sind (Schlüssel für heroic oder so)

Au verdammt ... gehört hier net hin, bitte schubst mich in die richtige ecke  ... danke !!


----------



## Bruceli (10. Dezember 2007)

MikeTheBike schrieb:


> in der drinsteht
> - wie heißt die Bande, die Ruf will
> - wo kriegt man wieviel Ruf - wo stehen die Figuren denn rum?
> - und wofür? was wollen die von einem haben? (da soll man sogar diese Spinnengiftbeutel verwerten können)
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine supergute Idee, nur wer ist der allwissende Gott???
Ic auf jeden nich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephi (11. Dezember 2007)

Falls ich heute meinen Job verliere kümmer ich mich drum!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal im Ernst, ist ne gute Idee! Könnt Ihr vom buffed.-Team das nicht irgendwie realisieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Neph


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2007)

Also, das vollkommen zu automatisieren ist ein bisschen schwierig, da WoW selbst nicht genug verknüpfte Informationen für unsere Datenbank liefert. Wir versuchen aber solcherlei Hilfestellungen anhand von Guides zu realisieren und mit der Übersicht der Fraktionsbelohnungen (Menü-Links unter Datenbank). Ruf-Guides sind übrigens auf die Zeit hin so Aufwendig wie mögliche Klassen-Guides, da sich mit größeren Patches und kommenden Erweiterungen immer etwas oder gleich eine ganze Menge ändert.


----------



## Milow (29. Dezember 2007)

joa das wäre eine heiden arbeit t.t


----------

